# bangcd website



## suicra05 (30 Nov 2008)

I was wondering has anybody used this website recently to purchase cd & Dvd's. The prices seem reasonable. Anybody know anything about their service & delivery ?


----------



## z105 (1 Dec 2008)

Have bought off them many times and no problems at all, I think they now have a small delivery charge, or am I thinking of blahdvd.com?. Good value eitherway.


----------



## gipimann (1 Dec 2008)

Have used them on and off for the past few years, found them to be better value (and more reliable) than cdwow, although their stock is limited.   Have never waited longer than 1 week for delivery.

An example of their customer service - I bought a CD in the summer, and before it had even arrived, got an email from bangcd to say that there was a fault in the CD, a replacement was on its way and could I return the flawed one.   Can't say fairer than that!


----------



## Plek Trum (1 Dec 2008)

I started using [broken link removed] for the first time a few weeks ago.  Cannot fault their service and prices one bit!  I was an avid www.cdwow.ie user for years but there has been a steady and significant decline in their service.  

Items from bang have always arrived within one week, no hassles at all.  I also find www.play.com competitive on price, worth checking both... happy shopping!

No affiliation to any of the above, just a happy customer


----------



## enoxy (1 Dec 2008)

Bang cd is a great website - been using it for 3-4 years now and no problems at all. Sometimes cds arrive a couple of days after ordering - from singapore, don't know how they do it! 

Got the new Dido cd off them for 6 euro 40 cents last week - about 14 euro in tesco, or nearly 20 euro in golden discs. However it's much more patriotic to shop local as we're told.

As for cdwow - as was previously said it has gone down totally in the past few years. I ordered a cd from them in September, it didn't arrive after a month and they refunded me. However the cd finally arrived last week, despite the refund. Bizarre.


----------



## z105 (2 Dec 2008)

> As for cdwow - as was previously said it has gone down totally in the past few years. I ordered a cd from them in September, it didn't arrive after a month and they refunded me. However the cd finally arrived last week, despite the refund. Bizarre.



I assume you duly   		  		  		  		  		  		 			posted it back to them !


----------



## enoxy (3 Dec 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I assume you duly                                                                   posted it back to them !


 

Like cdwow - I might get around to it in a few months!


----------



## gramlab (5 Dec 2008)

Have useed bangcd but choice isn't great. I tend to use play.com more than anything else, but a few things are putting me off it lately. Namely the play trade part where you are not really sure where you will end up getting the item from and the fact that they seem to be stuck at an exchange rate of about 1 euro to 70p sterling despite the fall of the pound against the euro (often still cheaper with this so.....)


----------



## kellyj (2 Oct 2010)

*Problems making a payment on bangcd.com*

Has anyone out there bought anything off bangcd.com recently. I have been used them relatively frequently down the years - always had the best price for new CDs. Over the past couple of weeks I have encountered an error when attempting to pay for my purchases. Once I check out I assign my address details as normally. I then hit the 'Proceed to Payment' link. I then get redirected to the site https://migs.mastercard.com.au/vpcp...0DC1B4A9139767F&paymentId=6977307601696552683 which prompts me to select either Visa or MasterCard. I take my link of choice and end up with the following message 'E8200-10020910: description : Card type [MC], txType [PRCH] - no merchant acquirer relationship'.

I have attempted this using different web browsers and different PCs but end up with the same result. I contacted their customer service (via email) a couple of days ago but as yet have heard nothing.


----------



## bugler (5 Jul 2011)

Just as an FYI to anyone who may find this thread in the future, Bang CD (or "Apex Champ Ltd" as they are also known) are in my 'bargepole' category now. Having bought several items successfully from them, in late 2009 I attempted to order a blu ray disc set. I was told via confirmation email it would ship within days, however it didn't. Customer care were incommunicado on the issue. It never showed up, and no enquiries were responded to. 5 months later their 'customer care' contacted me to tell me the item was not available (it is available elsewhere online and on the street, it is not an unusual or rare item), and that I'd be getting a refund. That was a relief - except of course the refund was never issued. And again, any communications to them were ignored. 

I have just been told by the European Consumer Centre (Ireland) that 'obtaining redress is unlikely', as they are in Singapore and there's little that can be done. Due to the length of time that has passed and the relatively small amount of money involved I'll leave it there and will not pursue via credit card company etc..but lesson learned. I haven't really strayed from Amazon since.


----------

